# Toby the Terrible



## opalset (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a 2 year old boy called Toby. He, like all Viz is a real velcor dog. He mouths everything and always steals my shoes for a few seconds then drops them at my feet as we go out for a walk. Recall is mymajor problem. At home he is perfect and always returns. I have tried the 30ft lead/leash and he is expert. When we go out into the fields he does not go too far and always returns* unless something better catches his attention*. If he sees another dog or anything remotely interesting he goes completely deaf dumb and blind. He will not come back to us under any circumstances until he is ready. 

I have tried having his facourite treats, waving my arms like a lunatic, running in the opposite direction and everything else in between. It is so hard as at home and when nothing better going on he is perfect. I am out of ideas so any help gratefully received.

sue


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi Sue,

Not quite as bad as you but I had a time when Peanut just ignored her name when called. She still comes back when she is ready but I don't move on until she has come back, and always gets treats and praise. 

When the shouting stopped working then I started using a whistle which she can hear so much easier from distance and more importantly doesn't show any emotion in it's tone no matter how hard you blow.

I find she comes back/follows on better on this than anything else. Also I hide from her when she is not distracted and call her on the whistle. She panics till she finds me but I make sure she can do so easily enough. This has made her keep looking back for me to make sure I am still there and therefore she never goes far.

Also when she does come back put him on his lead just for a minute or so then let him off again so he doesn't associate coming back to you with the end of the fun. They are stubborn dogs at times as I am finding out but the pros far outweigh the cons.


I hope this gives you a couple of ideas to try,

Graham


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

I carry a small squeaky toy in my pocket that Hally NEVER plays with at home. If I want her to come to me for whatever reason and she is distracted by something else (a person coming in her direction, another dog), I squeak the toy and she comes running to me because it is the exciting mystery toy. I then give her a treat and let her go on her merry way. This has been almost foolproof...it didn't work when she went to chase a rabbit along with a few of her dog friends.


----------

